# Who will be out Sat. 1/13/07



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

Well I thought I was going to have to work,But I got off.So I might be out...Anyone else gettin on the water?


----------



## kicker (Dec 16, 2006)

Well tonight might be a late night for me  but i was probably goin to fish early afternoon till dark.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I am out. Got kid duty. Maybe Sunday.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

I will be out wading at scottsmore.

monday i will be gonnin


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

No ML on Sunday either  Going to go to Blue Springs and Hontoon Island with the family. Could be an interesting Rally spot for the bass fisherman. I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## kicker (Dec 16, 2006)

im prolly headed out in a couple hours or so. i think the plan might be to fish the flats in the afternoon and maybe check the shrimp run or soak some baits in HC after dark.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

i was out on saturday. quite difficult poling yourself around trying to catch fish. I did come across a nice school of reds that were very hungary. Ended up with 3 saturday. Nothing to brag about. YO!!


FISH ON!


----------

